# Car suicide takes out first responders.



## abckidsmom (Jan 3, 2011)

Crews responded early this morning for a person unconscious in a vehicle.  Multiple providers ended up in the hospital after they opened the door:

http://www.wric.com/Global/story.asp?S=13772859

In this case, the woman was using Methyl Bromide, a pesticide, to kill herself, but I've seen warnings on this elsewhere that referred to Hydrogen Sulfide, a little bit more deadly.

http://2010ems.blogspot.com/2010/11/hydrogen-sulfide-suicide.html

Stay safe!


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 3, 2011)

Something like this happened in South Dakota about a year ago. Except the person used Hydrogen Sulfide. Heres a link http://www.keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=103910


----------



## nakenyon (Jan 3, 2011)

Chief just sent out a warning e-mail. These chemical suicides took off in Japan. There are websites out there that give instructions to people who want to use chemicals. Most of them recommend that you post warning signs for the first responders. I know that if I roll up on an unconcious person in a vehicle with any containers. I'll be calling for a fire assist before I even consider opening a door. Full SCBA at minimum.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 3, 2011)

I do some work with the LEO in my area and they sent out an e-mail about this a while ago.  I have not seen any cases of it in a while.  If my memory is correct, there was one in my area about a year ago.  The person did have signs on all of his windows to keep back.  It is sad that they are putting instructions on how to do this.  What has this world come to.


----------



## reaper (Jan 3, 2011)

This is not new. Has been going on for over two years. Always be aware of your scene.


----------



## berkeman (Jan 3, 2011)

Will include this reminder in our monthly training meeting for January.  Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 4, 2011)

If your agency has not sent out an internal memo on this, they really should. They are rare, but they are happening. And while rare, the fumes are considered so toxic as to warrant some attention, if only to save the one crew a few years down the line in Nowhere, USA (though I've heard about it more in California)


----------



## Harvey (Jan 4, 2011)

Hydrogen Sulfide from what I hear is more common. Came from Japan, and all  of the training videos Ive seen have mentioned the person placing the warning signs on vehicle windows for first responders. It can also be done in bathrooms and closets. In Japan they had to evacuate an entire appartment complex.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow. Will have to memo that to everyone at work. Thanks. 

Now, as for how well that'll work around here, I dunno? Here is the scenario: My service is paged to a two vehicle accident. Show up on scene and the crew goes to work. Only afterwards does anyone, cops, fire and EMS notice the vehicle belongs to Cardinal Health and has a sign taped in several windows that reads; "CAUTION! RADIOACTIVE MATERIEL ON BOARD." (Isn't that slightly illegal? Whatever happened to DOT placards?) Anyhow, I guess he was transporting stuff to the hospital for the radiology dept. But checking my DOT guide, that incident required the evacuation of almost 1,000 people where it happened. Lol.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 4, 2011)

The pictures I've seen have the sign taped right up at the driver's side window next to where patient is sitting. Often times, you can see an assortment of empty containers of various cleaning chemicals lying around inside and outside of the car or bathroom. 

But yes, the fact you might miss the signs (or there might not be one) is the reason you should train to look for signs of chemical use and take in your general impression before making patient contact. That's the way I would spin any notices going out to crews.


----------



## ParaPrincess904 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, a lot of these people who commit suicide in this manner are aware of the danger it poses to first responders. They put a skull and crossbones-like sign in the window. But if not, you need to remember back to your class. Scene safety first. Most cases like this, you can see the bucket or other large container in the car by the pt, where they have mixed up the chemicals.

Just be careful and be safe!


----------

